# Libby



## catcoonz

Libby is new into the rescue, described as a chatty domestic shorthair, very affectionate and 12 months old.
She will leave the rescue having been spayed, vaccinated, microchipped, a pack to help her settle into her new home of food, toys etc.

Currently under assessment due to being 5 weeks pregnant.

Donation fee for this beautiful girl would be £50.

She will of course have several vet health checks, wormed and flea treated in addition to the above. She likes other cats and older children.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry forgot photo.


----------



## fierceabby

I transported this lovely cat today. Oh my gosh - hubby wanted to keep her!! 
She is really really attentive to your company - she likes to catch your eye and smize at you. She loves head butting and generally being really affectionate and we would have loved to have had her ourselves - but my cats wouldn't have liked a new addition 
She will make an excellent companion - and she is absolutely gorgeous, such a lovely sweet nature about her!

Thanks CC for getting her out of a less than ideal situation. xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou for helping me with transport today, your a star.
Oh yes the headbutts, she has just jumped on the table chattering away giving headbutts to me, she is adorable but sadly i cant keep them all otherwise i cant help other cats, very tempting though and the best thing is she doesnt need brushing and she isnt matted, yeah been awhile since ive had a cat that still has fur. xxx


----------



## tincan

fierceabby said:


> I transported this lovely cat today. Oh my gosh - hubby wanted to keep her!!
> She is really really attentive to your company - she likes to catch your eye and smize at you. She loves head butting and generally being really affectionate and we would have loved to have had her ourselves - but my cats wouldn't have liked a new addition
> She will make an excellent companion - and she is absolutely gorgeous, such a lovely sweet nature about her!
> 
> Thanks CC for getting her out of a less than ideal situation. xx


.....

Fierceabby i so wanted to rep you for this , apparently i'm not allowed to as i've given you plenty already  you don't need the green blob in my book hun , your a star


----------



## we love bsh's

Is this the thought to be Bengal x hun? 
Doesnt she stand out lovely name.


----------



## Jansheff

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Fierceabby i so wanted to rep you for this , apparently i'm not allowed to as i've given you plenty already  you don't need the green blob in my book hun , your a star


I've got some spare, so I gave her a blobby for you.


----------



## catcoonz

Yes wlbsh, this is what is meant to be a bengal cross, i would say moggy really but she needed help so it didnt matter what she was, it does matter what she leaves the rescue as which is why she is down as a domestic shorthair as i cant mislead new owners where i am not sure.

Fierceabby, rep has been given. xxxxxx


----------



## tincan

Jansheff said:


> I've got some spare, so I gave her a blobby for you.


 .....

Thanks Jan  one good turn deserves another xx


----------



## danniandnala

you do such a fab job cc...im sure she'll find a new home real quick xx


----------



## sharonchilds

Beautiful girl, someone is going to be very loved and lucky to have her in their home


----------



## muffin789

Would she be happy in Devon, as an indoor cat with a 4/5yo female as company??

She's gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

Libby would be very happy with a friend.
Are you interested in her, she is 5 weeks pregnant but once she has raised the kittens and is spayed, microchipped and vaccinated she will be ready for her new home. xx


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Would she be happy in Devon, as an indoor cat with a 4/5yo female as company??
> 
> She's gorgeous!! :001_wub:


oh really hope that very gorgeous giryfinds a home xx


----------



## muffin789

If there's a way of sorting out the home check etc, she'd be more than welcome and very spoiled!!!


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> If there's a way of sorting out the home check etc, she'd be more than welcome and very spoiled!!!


thats awesome xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

muffin789 said:


> If there's a way of sorting out the home check etc, she'd be more than welcome and very spoiled!!!


So exciting  this could be the start of something special!


----------



## muffin789

Not going to run before I can walk, but I've been thinking for a while that Pudds would benefit from some company (partner in crime!), and I love the sound of a cuddler


----------



## danniandnala

she does sound so cuddly doesnt she...have you got pics for us of pudds


----------



## muffin789

Keep paws and fingers crossed, please!!!!

Am just trying to get some new pics of Pudds online somehow. She does make me laugh!!

Bear with....


----------



## danniandnala

everything crossed here xx


----------



## muffin789

My silly sausage of a Pudds  No idea what her fascination with an empty box is all about!!! That's why I love her I guess!!


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> My silly sausage of a Pudds  No idea what her fascination with an empty box is all about!!! That's why I love her I guess!!


aw shes gorgeous hun xx:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## muffin789

danniandnala said:


> aw shes gorgeous hun xx:001_wub::001_wub:


Thanks honey  She's my little ray of sunshine and bonkersness!!!

Hope she's going to enjoy having a new friend - I'm sure she will!!


----------



## catcoonz

She is gorgeous.

Thankyou for all the kind interest in Libby, i am happy to say she is now currently reserved, what a lucky girl Libby is. xxxxx


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Thanks honey  She's my little ray of sunshine and bonkersness!!!
> 
> Hope she's going to enjoy having a new friend - I'm sure she will!!


aw bless im sure she will...im glad libby may get another chance at a forever home...so hoping checks go well xx


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> She is gorgeous.
> 
> Thankyou for all the kind interest in Libby, i am happy to say she is now currently reserved, what a lucky girl Libby is. xxxxx


wah hooooooooooooo xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> She is gorgeous.
> 
> Thankyou for all the kind interest in Libby, i am happy to say she is now currently reserved, what a lucky girl Libby is. xxxxx


It's going to be a nervous wait here, but really it's going to be me that's the lucky girl!!!

I'm going to be a wreck!!

CC, if you manage to get any more snaps of Libby, please feel free to pass them on - I'll be wearing out the one you've posted already!! :001_wub:


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> It's going to be a nervous wait here, but really it's going to be me that's the lucky girl!!!
> 
> I'm going to be a wreck!!
> 
> CC, if you manage to get any more snaps of Libby, please feel free to pass them on - I'll be wearing out the one you've posted already!! :001_wub:


ive been annoying the lady where my babies are lol xx


----------



## muffin789

danniandnala said:


> ive been annoying the lady where my babies are lol xx


Aww bless you!!! I think that's completely understandable!!! xxx


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Aww bless you!!! I think that's completely understandable!!! xxx


i think we all would like to see more pics of libby xx


----------



## muffin789

danniandnala said:


> i think we all would like to see more pics of libby xx


I shall need a regular fix


----------



## danniandnala

just thios minute ive had loads of pics through emails....they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute xx


----------



## catcoonz

Happy to post as many photo's as you want me to.


----------



## muffin789

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Awwww.... definitely need to get the giant climbing tree sorted!!!


----------



## fierceabby

I'll put a couple of her in my car on when I get home later


----------



## crispycat

heart warming to read such a happy ending - yay well done to a fellow Devonian!! 
Are you in the south Hams like me muffin?


----------



## muffin789

Hey crispy  I'm not a million miles away from you - in Plymouth! S Hams is a lovely part of the world!!

Nice to know there's another PFer nearby


----------



## fierceabby

Right - as promised!! 
In the cardboard box, she is on hubby's lap. This is a perfect of example of her - giving him eye contact and watching his face - then if he caught her eye back she would do a big smize. She always was looking at our faces like she was trying to understand us/our emotions and she is just the sweetest little cat. She hated the cardboard carrier and broke out - cue a pit stop at the nearest retail park, but was okay in the plastic one. She just wanted to be able to see us I think. 
Isn't she gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

fierceabby said:


> Right - as promised!!
> In the cardboard box, she is on hubby's lap. This is a perfect of example of her - giving him eye contact and watching his face - then if he caught her eye back she would do a big smize. She always was looking at our faces like she was trying to understand us/our emotions and she is just the sweetest little cat. She hated the cardboard carrier and broke out - cue a pit stop at the nearest retail park, but was okay in the plastic one. She just wanted to be able to see us I think.
> Isn't she gorgeous :001_wub:


She is SO pretty


----------



## muffin789

OMG!!!!! I am TOTALLY in love!!!!! She is just so PRETTY!!!!!! She looks like a real little character, so she'll fit right in with us mad pair!!

I'm a very happy slave 

And I'll remember to make sure to have the proper crate cleaned and ready for her when it's time!!


----------



## fierceabby

muffin789 said:


> OMG!!!!! I am TOTALLY in love!!!!! She is just so PRETTY!!!!!! She looks like a real little character, so she'll fit right in with us mad pair!!
> 
> I'm a very happy slave
> 
> And I'll remember to make sure to have the proper crate cleaned and ready for her when it's time!!


She is pure cuteness - those markings look charcoal'ed on - so symmetric!! 
I bet you can't wait - she is lucky to have you xx


----------



## muffin789

I love her little face and those big eyes!!!! She's a real beauty!

I know it's a fair way off, and nothing's guaranteed just yet, but I'm going to do everything I can to make sure I get to meet her, and see that she settles in happily to her forever home  It's definitely me that's the lucky one


----------



## muffin789

Ok, ok I may be slightly obsessed (already!), but I've just had a gazillionth look at the photos of her in the car, and in the second one where she's looking straight at the camera, she looks as if she's wearing the most spectacular pair of false lashes, with the markings at the corners of her eyes 

Might be time for a break now....


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> I love her little face and those big eyes!!!! She's a real beauty!
> 
> I know it's a fair way off, and nothing's guaranteed just yet, but I'm going to do everything I can to make sure I get to meet her, and see that she settles in happily to her forever home  It's definitely me that's the lucky one


We've all got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## muffin789

danniandnala said:


> We've all got everything crossed for you xx


Thank you hon 

I'm a firm believer in fate, and things happening because they are supposed to. If Libby is meant to join us, it will be a real blessing. And if things don't work out, it will be because there is somewhere else she needs to be.

Probably sounds a wee bit nutty, but I believe that Pudds came to me when I really needed her to pick me up from the onset of depression, and although I'd been vaguely thinking about finding her a friend for quite a few weeks now and had looked in quite a few places, I didn't see a cat that grabbed me like Libby instantly did.

And to make the nuttiness worse, I've saved the pics of Libby onto my iPad and am sat talking to Pudds about them and her as we speak


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Thank you hon
> 
> I'm a firm believer in fate, and things happening because they are supposed to. If Libby is meant to join us, it will be a real blessing. And if things don't work out, it will be because there is somewhere else she needs to be.
> 
> Probably sounds a wee bit nutty, but I believe that Pudds came to me when I really needed her to pick me up from the onset of depression, and although I'd been vaguely thinking about finding her a friend for quite a few weeks now and had looked in quite a few places, I didn't see a cat that grabbed me like Libby instantly did.
> 
> And to make the nuttiness worse, I've saved the pics of Libby onto my iPad and am sat talking to Pudds about them and her as we speak


I think we can all be a bit nutty hunny...

I too believe in fate and that things happen for a reason..
You sound as though you will give Libby a great home really hope it works out...
How close are you to cc xxx


----------



## muffin789

danniandnala said:


> I think we can all be a bit nutty hunny...
> 
> I too believe in fate and that things happen for a reason..
> You sound as though you will give Libby a great home really hope it works out...
> How close are you to cc xxx


Fingers and everything crossed 

I think CC's somewhere near Oxford, and by the looks of things I'm about a 4hr drive away, but to be honest it'll be nothing :thumbup1:

I'm keeping things quiet from my parents for the time being as they already think I'm cat-mad enough as it is  But I'll be working on my Dad to give me a hand with the drive when the time comes round so I can do my best to make the trip an easy one for wee Libby. Failing that, I have cat-mad friends who'll help out 

It's funny, I've been looking into the food side of things, and it's going to work out a bit cheaper for me to feed two cats something decent from ordering online, than it currently does to feed Pudds from PAH. Not the most important consideration, but good to know!

I am going to have to work so hard not to become unbearable - you all have my permission to give me a bit of a tap across the back of the head if I do!!!!


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Fingers and everything crossed
> 
> I think CC's somewhere near Oxford, and by the looks of things I'm about a 4hr drive away, but to be honest it'll be nothing :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm keeping things quiet from my parents for the time being as they already think I'm cat-mad enough as it is  But I'll be working on my Dad to give me a hand with the drive when the time comes round so I can do my best to make the trip an easy one for wee Libby. Failing that, I have cat-mad friends who'll help out
> 
> It's funny, I've been looking into the food side of things, and it's going to work out a bit cheaper for me to feed two cats something decent from ordering online, than it currently does to feed Pudds from PAH. Not the most important consideration, but good to know!
> 
> I am going to have to work so hard not to become unbearable - you all have my permission to give me a bit of a tap across the back of the head if I do!!!!


that's good then I'm sure they'll be someone...

We can be unbearable together xx


----------



## muffin789

danniandnala said:


> that's good then I'm sure they'll be someone...
> 
> We can be unbearable together xx


Maybe we need to bill it as being "eager" rather than unbearable?! LOL xxxx


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Maybe we need to bill it as being "eager" rather than unbearable?! LOL xxxx


Good idea lol xx


----------



## catcoonz

The only thing that will prevent Libby from living with you Muffin is if anything went wrong with kittening or the spay, i promise i will keep her in good health and the emergency vet is only 10 minutes away from me.

You dont need to get a cat carrier for libby, she will leave me with a new one to suit her size, food, litter, toys, a bed and a blanket. This is for my own peace of mind that everything is prepared.

Libby is definitely yours hun, i feel so strong about the perfect home she will have with you, you really dont need to worry. xxx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> The only thing that will prevent Libby from living with you Muffin is if anything went wrong with kittening or the spay, i promise i will keep her in good health and the emergency vet is only 10 minutes away from me.
> 
> You dont need to get a cat carrier for libby, she will leave me with a new one to suit her size, food, litter, toys, a bed and a blanket. This is for my own peace of mind that everything is prepared.
> 
> Libby is definitely yours hun, i feel so strong about the perfect home she will have with you, you really dont need to worry. xxx


Oh CC, you've just made my entire year!!! And I honestly don't know what to say - to do something so special for someone you've never met has got me crying all over again!!!!! Bah!!!!!

I know there are things that are sometimes out of anyone's control, and I know Libby's going to get the best care she could possibly have over the next few months. She's a lucky girl!!

I'll be thinking of you and Libby lots, and praying that all goes smoothly  xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

I will keep you updated every step of the way, dont worry she will be fine.xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> I will keep you updated every step of the way, dont worry she will be fine.xx


:thumbup: And another cat finds a willing slave!!!! xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Congratulations, Muffin! :thumbsup: xx


----------



## muffin789

Treaclesmum said:


> Congratulations, Muffin! :thumbsup: xx


Thank you  I am utterly thrilled!!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

PHEW - thats my OH as she has found a home  YAYSKI X


----------



## catcoonz

you pick your 2 up soon. bring a cat carrier well 2 as i dont think i have spare ones at the moment. xxxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

catcoonz said:


> you pick your 2 up soon. bring a cat carrier well 2 as i dont think i have spare ones at the moment. xxxx


I have 2 cat carriers x primed and ready to go x  they also transport chickens lol x


----------



## catcoonz

Would be greatful if you would leave the chickens at home lol.
Eric came into rescue today so will be making friends with pudsey tomorrow. x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

too right you are not having any of my chooks


----------



## catcoonz

Could you just imagine my own 8 mainecoons trying to catch a chicken, they wreck the house just playing with a toy mouse. x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

my cats are like MEH chickens CBA x but then I just have moggys x infact the chickens could be trained to herd the cats x


----------



## muffin789

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> my cats are like MEH chickens CBA x but then I just have moggys x infact *the chickens could be trained to herd the cats* x


A trick I would absolutely pay to see!!! Give that Simon Cowell bloke a call - I hear he's got a tv show looking for things like that!!


----------



## Jansheff

She looks so dainty and feminine. I'm not surprised she was snapped up quickly.


----------



## crispycat

hey muffin "waves" from Totnes yes we are close indeed! 

We are also impatiently awaiting our 2 new kitties who we pick up tomorrow


----------



## muffin789

crispycat said:


> hey muffin "waves" from Totnes yes we are close indeed!
> 
> We are also impatiently awaiting our 2 new kitties who we pick up tomorrow


I love Totnes!!! Such a cool little place 

Ooooh new kitties today!!! How exciting!! Pics when you can, please!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crispycat

haha yes thats what everyone says - it has its moments 

can't believe my teeneage son who never emerges out from under the covers before noon on a sat was up at 7 showered and impatiently waiting to pick up kitties at 11!!

pics if i can figure out how to load!

you must be so excited about ur new addition!

Love the 2 cheapy chinese buffets in plymouth town centre - hope they are still there havent been for a while!


----------



## muffin789

crispycat said:


> haha yes thats what everyone says - it has its moments
> 
> can't believe my teeneage son who never emerges out from under the covers before noon on a sat was up at 7 showered and impatiently waiting to pick up kitties at 11!!
> 
> pics if i can figure out how to load!
> 
> you must be so excited about ur new addition!
> 
> Love the 2 cheapy chinese buffets in plymouth town centre - hope they are still there havent been for a while!


Boys are such big jessies sometimes!!! hahaha! And no doubt he'll be all cool and nonchalant about them with his mates, but a big softie on the quiet!!! 

I am also very excited! Got a bit of a wait till she'll be ready, so I'm going to have to try to sit on my hands a fair bit!

I've never been to the chinese buffets tbh but yes, they're still there!! We've got a Nandos as well now (two, in fact!!!) :eek6:


----------



## crispycat

oh gosh u are so right about bloomin teenagers lol! got a 10 yr old too and he thinks hes one already too :eek6:

oh chinese buffets were sooo cool - went there with my neice and we munched our way thru tons - to hell with any waistlines!!

Totnes as u may know does not allow any chain shops or restaurants - last yr there was all the drama which got national news coverage about the town not allowing a costa coffee here - but sometimes its a pain when all u want is a bit of junk food lol!!

:yikes: :laugh:


----------



## Snuggles2012

fierceabby said:


> She always was looking at our faces like she was trying to understand us/our emotions and she is just the sweetest little cat.


Oh this made me cry as that is just what our beautiful Maisie was like - always looking deep into my eyes. She died during surgery two months ago at only three years old and we miss her so much.

Muffin, Libby looks and sounds like such a special little cat, you are going to be so blessed x

We miss you beautiful girl.


----------



## catcoonz

Maisie is beautiful. xxx


----------



## fierceabby

Snuggles2012 said:


> Oh this made me cry as that is just what our beautiful Maisie was like - always looking deep into my eyes. She died during surgery two months ago at only three years old and we miss her so much.
> 
> Muffin, Libby looks and sounds like such a special little cat, you are going to be so blessed x
> 
> We miss you beautiful girl.


She's lovely - the plant pot one is my fave, I'm sorry you lost her  x


----------



## Snuggles2012

Thank you, that's out favourite photo of her too x


----------



## muffin789

Snuggles2012 said:


> Oh this made me cry as that is just what our beautiful Maisie was like - always looking deep into my eyes. She died during surgery two months ago at only three years old and we miss her so much.
> 
> Muffin, Libby looks and sounds like such a special little cat, you are going to be so blessed x
> 
> We miss you beautiful girl.


Oh Snuggles, so sorry for your loss ((((hugs)))) I know what that pain is like  I'm also a fan of the Maisie-in-the-pot shot - she looks like a right little minx!!!

Thank you so much for your good wishes - I'm so looking forward to Libby being part of my life xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly Libby went into very early labour this morning and both kittens was born, she was estimated to only have been 5 weeks pregnant, obviously being born at 5 weeks resulted in a mess.

I have been to the vet with Libby who has been ultra scanned to ensure nothing is left inside her, she will have this week to recover and spay next week.


----------



## Guest

Bless her. Phoebe is really looking forward to coming today and keeps asking about Pippin. I have told her she has found a home so don't worry! x


----------



## fierceabby

catcoonz said:


> Sadly Libby went into very early labour this morning and both kittens was born, she was estimated to only have been 5 weeks pregnant, obviously being born at 5 weeks resulted in a mess.
> 
> I have been to the vet with Libby who has been ultra scanned to ensure nothing is left inside her, she will have this week to recover and spay next week.


Oh dear poor Libby 
I hope she will be okay CC.
I'm glad she didn't go through this at the previous owners - she would have been in a mess and I doubt that woman would have known (or wanted to pay) to help her... Keep us posted on how she gets on xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Yes Pippin has found her home and her adoption fee has already been paid by the new owner. xx


----------



## danniandnala

Awww no poor Libby...is she ok cc.

At least she can go to.her new home sooner xx


----------



## Guest

Yes I know and was really pleased for her.


----------



## catcoonz

Libby is fine, bless her.
Guess this means it makes room for another cat sooner as Libby will be in her new home quicker than first planned.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Libby is fine, bless her.
> Guess this means it makes room for another cat sooner as Libby will be in her new home quicker than first planned.


At least something positive came out of the situation, poor girl


----------



## cats galore

i'm sorry to hear this CC. poor Libby probably wasn't fit/strong enough. so glad she was with you rather than with the original 'owners'. at least now she can go off to her new forever home and you can then have space for another poor cat in need of help. RIP little babies xx


----------



## carly87

I'm sending you huge hugs. I've got a very accurate web source that shows pics and gives descriptions at 5 weeks, and I know that even most breeders can't look through that without crying, so I know what you saw must have been horrendous. If you need an ear, you've got my number.


----------



## crispycat

gentle cuddles for libby and for you cc this must have been so distressing for both of you - i am hoping like in humans this can only mean that something wasnt quite right for the poor babies - i hope she makes a swift recovery and is able to go to her new mum soon!


----------



## catcoonz

Its not something people wish to see but glad it was on lino and not on my lounge carpet.
I feel really sorry for Libby but this is only my own feelings as she is acting like a normal cat, having cuddles and playing with her ball.

Libby will be spayed on tuesday next week, microchipped at the same time then once recovered will go to her new home, so we are looking at 3 weeks time all being well with stitches.


----------



## carly87

I bet you are. You'd never have lifted that stain out! You've got a stronger stomach than me.


----------



## Jansheff

Poor Libby - sounds as though she doesn't realise anything untoward has happened though. Sounds as though it must have been a worse experience for CC. Better it happened then I suppose, then the kits be born alive and die later leaving Libby upset. Nature is cruel sometimes.


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Sadly Libby went into very early labour this morning and both kittens was born, she was estimated to only have been 5 weeks pregnant, obviously being born at 5 weeks resulted in a mess.
> 
> I have been to the vet with Libby who has been ultra scanned to ensure nothing is left inside her, she will have this week to recover and spay next week.


I've only just got home from work, so only now able to post since reading a PM from CC earlier; thank you for letting me know, CC, by the way.

I'm obviously gutted for little Libby, and am praying that she'll recover well; I'm also a bit sad for me (in an odd way, I'm sure many people will think), as I'd have been made up to see her kittens.

However, on the other hand I am happy that she gets to come home earlier, which I know is really selfish! But as everyone's said, it will mean that CC has room for more rescues, so there is a positive to be seen.

I'm so glad she was with you, CC, and thank you for taking take of her; by the sounds of it that wouldn't have been the case in her previous home 

Please give her a gentle cuddle from me, and tell her I'm thinking of her xxxxx


----------



## welshjet

Sorry to read your post and what happened

Hugs to you and cuddles to libby xxx


----------



## sarahecp

I'm really sorry to hear this CC  I can imagine it wasn't a nice experience but glad Libby was with you when this happened, I hate to think what could have been  sending big (((hugs))) to you both xx

I always believe things happen for a reason, the lovely Libby can now go home sooner to Muffin leaving room for more rescues


----------



## muffin789

I wanted to come back and add a little to this, as I think my earlier may have come across a little bit selfish. I'm sorry to anyone who might have thought I was only concerned with myself and getting my hands on Libby sooner than planned; the only thoughts in my mind are for Libby's welfare, and for CC and everything she's had to cope with today.

CC, I meant to send you my best wishes; it must have been a horrible situation, and I wanted to send you my hugs and love too. I can't even begin to imagine what a situation like that is like, and I know I would be at an absolute loss.

Libby was so lucky to be with you, and I am hugely grateful and full if admiration for your love and care for her.

THANK YOU for everything you're doing for Libby; I am looking forward to bringing her home, and I'm also really looking forward to meeting you and saying thank you properly xxxxx


----------



## Cazzer

So sorry to hear Libby lost her babies, must have been an awful day x


----------



## sarahecp

muffin789 said:


> I wanted to come back and add a little to this, as I think my earlier may have come across a little bit selfish. I'm sorry to anyone who might have thought I was only concerned with myself and getting my hands on Libby sooner than planned; the only thoughts in my mind are for Libby's welfare, and for CC and everything she's had to cope with today.
> 
> CC, I meant to send you my best wishes; it must have been a horrible situation, and I wanted to send you my hugs and love too. I can't even begin to imagine what a situation like that is like, and I know I would be at an absolute loss.
> 
> Libby was so lucky to be with you, and I am hugely grateful and full if admiration for your love and care for her.
> 
> THANK YOU for everything you're doing for Libby; I am looking forward to bringing her home, and I'm also really looking forward to meeting you and saying thank you properly xxxxx


You didn't come across as being selfish, you were thinking of Libby and there being room for more rescues


----------



## catcoonz

Muffin, you are not selfish at all and it never entered my mind that you was.
Sometimes things happen for a reason, yes its sad she went into labour early but then there must have been a problem for this to happen.

It wasnt nice for me but Libby is non the worse for wear, infact she is still the happy, chattering adorable girl she has been.

It does mean she will be ready earlier, but im happy to keep her as long as needed, no rush. Libby can now put all her energy into getting fatter rather than being drained feeding kittens.

To be honest i would rather deal with what happened today than sit with newborn kittens and lose them, she could have been mated by any old tom cat who could have had any infection, we wont know why it happened only that Libby is fine and now i dont need to worry about problems with labour. xxx


----------



## claire8234

Sorry to hear about this. I hope Libby makes a speedy recovery and finds a new forever home soon

xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Muffin, you are not selfish at all and it never entered my mind that you was.
> Sometimes things happen for a reason, yes its sad she went into labour early but then there must have been a problem for this to happen.
> 
> It wasnt nice for me but Libby is non the worse for wear, infact she is still the happy, chattering adorable girl she has been.
> 
> It does mean she will be ready earlier, but im happy to keep her as long as needed, no rush. Libby can now put all her energy into getting fatter rather than being drained feeding kittens.
> 
> To be honest i would rather deal with what happened today than sit with newborn kittens and lose them, she could have been mated by any old tom cat who could have had any infection, we wont know why it happened only that Libby is fine and now i dont need to worry about problems with labour. xxx


Thanks CC. I just had a bit of a wobble that I'd sounded a bit cat-grabbing and uncaring!!! Funny what the brain does when you're thinking back over things you've said!!!

As I said via PM, I'll be ready for at the ned of the month/early next providing she's ready to be moved - think the timing should work well 

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help xxxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

So sorry to hear about Libby, I am glad she's had no ill effects xxx


----------



## catcoonz

I will as planned post you Libby's blanket next week so you can get Pudds used to her scent.
She will be used to strange cats aswell as i plan to get her used to some of the other cats so hopefully Libby will feel more at home and we have an easy introduction.

If you need anything im here, and im sure others will give valuable advise aswell to ensure Libby settles quickly. xxx


----------



## Jansheff

I'm sure no one thinks you are being selfish. No one likes to think of kittens being lost, but it's human nature to try and find a positive somewhere in a sad situation. 

Glad little Libby isn't upset or unwell after what happened.


----------



## sharonchilds

Congratulations Muffin, how lovely for you and Libby to have found each other.
Also im sorry for poor Libby and hope she is doing well now, i didnt think you sounded selfish at all, quite the opposite


----------



## crispycat

ah muffin u must be so looking forward to ur new arrival! will u be driving there? good luck with the journey!


----------



## catcoonz

Libby today getting some fresh air.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> Libby today getting some fresh air.


She's bloody gorgeous xx


----------



## catcoonz

Libby is booked in for her spay Monday 8.40am, once home i will post a photo of her stitches.


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Libby today getting some fresh air.


Blimey, that's some tail on her!!!!! It's so long it looks as if it's got a life of its own! 

Gorgeous girl :001_wub: I've had a horrible day at work, and that pic's just made me smile :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

Word of warning as ive just found out. Dont eat pizza in front of Libby, she loves it. xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Word of warning as ive just found out. Dont eat pizza in front of Libby, she loves it. xx


PMSL!!!! Typical!!! I've just been tucking into one too!

Mind you, Smartlie my silly white girl loved curry (and poppadoms) and chinese - daren't have a takeway when she was around! 

Thanks for the warning, CC - I'll remember to eat them in secret :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

Its the Texas pizza and potatoe wedges she loves, ive never know a cat to like bbq sauce, but im enjoying the kisses and headbutts.


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Its the Texas pizza and potatoe wedges she loves, ive never know a cat to like bbq sauce, but im enjoying the kisses and headbutts.


So funny!!!! At this rate, I'll be eating the cat food while she tucks into the contents of my freezer!!!! And I'm very much looking forward to a good dose of kisses, headbutts and cuddles  Pudds isn't much of a lap-sitter, but I get my snuggles in bed so I don't mind that too much xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Libby has a very strict daily regrime.

9am, as she is very lazy in the mornings.....weetabix with lactose free milk plus a cup tea.

10am, has to be cuddles before heading back to bed.

1pm, will have her dinner and a play, headbutts and cuddle or just happily to play football around the house.

4pm, back to bed but not for long as 5pm dinner time where she patiently somehow manages to get her paw from under the table, as you bend down to give kisses she pinches your dinner.

6.30pm, playtime and lazy evening, depends on what im doing, if im trying to read a book, libby will place herself under the book on my lap and keep trying to flip the pages over with her nose, which then results in headbutts and wet kisses.

Telly is good, she enjoys the ednf energy adverts best where she tries to catch the little neon thing across the screen chattering to herself.

Right now we are having a chat, yes i talk to her and it makes more sense than asking the kids what they have done at college.

Bath time is fun, she likes to lay across the door in the bathroom staring at you, little paranoid about that but she wont tell anybody of the fat bits lol.

10pm, back to bed for cuddles and purrs so loud when i put the pillow over my head she gets under it for kisses.

To say i adore her wouldnt be enough, im completely in love with Libby and although i had to buy her cheaply she was the best £45 ive ever spent and yes i would do it again, she is so affectionate.
Tablets are easy, anything you want to do with her she just sits and is so good.....then i forget and do my own cats and world war 3 breaks out ....
why cant all cats be like this.


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Libby has a very strict daily regrime.
> 
> 9am, as she is very lazy in the mornings.....weetabix with lactose free milk plus a cup tea.
> 
> 10am, has to be cuddles before heading back to bed.
> 
> 1pm, will have her dinner and a play, headbutts and cuddle or just happily to play football around the house.
> 
> 4pm, back to bed but not for long as 5pm dinner time where she patiently somehow manages to get her paw from under the table, as you bend down to give kisses she pinches your dinner.
> 
> 6.30pm, playtime and lazy evening, depends on what im doing, if im trying to read a book, libby will place herself under the book on my lap and keep trying to flip the pages over with her nose, which then results in headbutts and wet kisses.
> 
> Telly is good, she enjoys the ednf energy adverts best where she tries to catch the little neon thing across the screen chattering to herself.
> 
> Right now we are having a chat, yes i talk to her and it makes more sense than asking the kids what they have done at college.
> 
> Bath time is fun, she likes to lay across the door in the bathroom staring at you, little paranoid about that but she wont tell anybody of the fat bits lol.
> 
> 10pm, back to bed for cuddles and purrs so loud when i put the pillow over my head she gets under it for kisses.
> 
> To say i adore her wouldnt be enough, im completely in love with Libby and although i had to buy her cheaply she was the best £45 ive ever spent and yes i would do it again, she is so affectionate.
> Tablets are easy, anything you want to do with her she just sits and is so good.....then i forget and do my own cats and world war 3 breaks out ....
> why cant all cats be like this.


I'm tearing up a little, cos she sounds like such a gorgeous little bundle, and I know she is going to be just the best addition to the family!! I am certain that Pudds is going to fall for her too 

When she's ready to come home, I'm going to try to book a week (or as much of one as possible) off work so I can be here to do the intros properly, and to make sure that Libby's hectic daily routine doesn't get too upset!!!

Very much looking forward to snuggling with her and watching the telly :thumbsup: I'm, going to see if I can find some cat play apps on my iPad to entertain us all too.

One thing I've been told is that, if she's got Bengal in her, she might yell a bit - how true is that?? I know you've said she's talkative and likes to chatter, which I think is so cute, but out and out wailing would be quite a surprise!! Not that it's a problem at all, but all my cats have been Justas, and only mildly vocal so my experience of noisy cats is very limited!

And don't worry about talking to her - I talk to Pudds all the time!! We sit for half an hour after I get home from work and have a bit of a chat, and I always tell her who's on the phone when it rings. I find her by far the most appreciative audience!! We've had several long convos about Libby, and I've shown her some pics too  Think she thought I'd gone a bit mental, but I shall keep working on her!!

It'll be the best day ever when I bring her home!  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

To be honest i dont think she has any Bengal in her, she is a domestic shorthair. Ive heard Bengals are howlers or yowlers but ive never met one, Libby doesnt howl she just chatters, she does get a little louder when she is calling the pigeon which frightens the poor thing away then she sits chattering quietly telling it to come back. 
Her chattering wont make you jump its not that loud, my own queens are much louder than her when in season.


----------



## Calinyx

She actually has similar markings, all be it darker, as our mau/coonie Nyx.
You can see pictures of her in my gallery or on my flickr link. Libby even has the stripey 'lemur' tail like Nyx


----------



## muffin789

I'm not bothered in the least what type of cat she is; she's very special and that's all that matters!! I am a wee bit relieved I won't have to worry too mucg about her yowling the place down while I'm at work though :thumbsup:

Cali, I'll check out your pics in a sec  I think her tail is something else!!! I may have to give it a name of it's own!


----------



## Guest

Even though Betsy is only part Bengal she is very loud at the vets and they can hear her coming. She is not loud at home though apart from when it comes to putting food bowls down.


----------



## catcoonz

Calinyx, beautiful photo's. xxx

Libby is quiet but thats probably due to my hearing aid being switch off. (joking) . xxx


----------



## Calinyx

catcoonz said:


> Calinyx, beautiful photo's. xxx
> 
> Libby is quiet but thats probably due to my hearing aid being switch off. (joking) . xxx


Thank you

Nyx is a very loud chatterbox! She's like the Mau there. We get a running dialogue where ever she is in the house. She will 'cack' at us if we laugh loudly when she's sleeping. There is no privacy at all, as she will sit and meow very, very loudly if you have the cheek to close a door.

What ever Libby is, I hope she brings her new slave as much enjoyment as we've had from Nyxy!


----------



## catcoonz

Update on Libby:

As you may know she was due to be spayed but after the vet touched her side she yowled so the vet decided to do an ultrascan to see what the problem was before her spay operation.

The vet has found 3 or 4 heartbeats so kittens will be born in 2 weeks or less.
I just cant abort her litter of kittens as i dont have the heart to do this, vet has said libby is in perfect health and she shouldnt have any problems, vet has also said they will spay libby free of charge for me once her kittens are 8 weeks old.

Sorry Muffin but you have a 10 or 11 week wait for libby to join your family, i hope this is ok for you as i know how excited you are. xxx


----------



## cats galore

i bet that was a shock for you CC. so what happened before - did she loose babies out of the one horn or something. it's such a good job the vet checked her out, and that she isn't still with the previous people. poor libby probably wouldn't have got the care she deserves and needs


----------



## we love bsh's

I wouldn't abort either blo*dy lucky kittens if you ask me,they made it this far they as least now deserve a fighting chance.

Im shocked they wernt all aborted with the others wonder if the first two were from one side? 

This is where the scan comes in handy or she would have been opened up.


----------



## catcoonz

I dont know what happened but there was definitely 2 babies aborted.
I had a call to come to the vets due to a problem so rushed up and they had her on the scan to ask what i wanted to do, of course i couldnt walk away so brought her home.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> Update on Libby:
> 
> As you may know she was due to be spayed but after the vet touched her side she yowled so the vet decided to do an ultrascan to see what the problem was before her spay operation.
> 
> The vet has found 3 or 4 heartbeats so kittens will be born in 2 weeks or less.
> I just cant abort her litter of kittens as i dont have the heart to do this, vet has said libby is in perfect health and she shouldnt have any problems, vet has also said they will spay libby free of charge for me once her kittens are 8 weeks old.
> 
> Sorry Muffin but you have a 10 or 11 week wait for libby to join your family, i hope this is ok for you as i know how excited you are. xxx


Wow  I am pleased for Libby that she hasn't lost all her babies after all 

That must've been quite a shock for the vet too I'd imagine! 

Here's hoping everything will go smoothly for her and the kittens from now on xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

thought so lol!! who knows why they abort part of a litter sometimes x but I told you so hehehehe x


----------



## sarahecp

that's a bit of a shock, I bet you wasn't expecting that 

I hope all goes well for Libby and the birth, keep us updated.


----------



## danniandnala

Wow that is a shock cc...that's really strange isn't it xx


----------



## spid

Wow - that's quite a shock! I fully expected there to be nothing. I shall change her status again.


----------



## muffin789

Will post properly when I'm home, bit I will say I'm surprised but also pleased!! Completely behind you CC, and she still has a slave for when she's ready!!


----------



## we love bsh's

muffin789 said:


> Will post properly when I'm home, bit I will say I'm surprised but also pleased!! Completely behind you CC, and she still has a slave for when she's ready!!


Ooh how nice will it be for mum cat to come to live with you when shes ready with ...one of her babies


----------



## danniandnala

muffin789 said:


> Will post properly when I'm home, bit I will say I'm surprised but also pleased!! Completely behind you CC, and she still has a slave for when she's ready!!


Well done you. .and as wlb said maybe with a baby ;-) xx


----------



## catcoonz

Kittens are in the right side horn, 3 definitely seen with heartbeats and moving, maybe a 4th but unsure at this stage. Had to speak with the vet again now the shock is over.
I now have everything ready for libby and her kittens so they will be born in my bedroom so i can keep a watch on her.

Early neutering prices are being discussed with my vet who will neuter at 10 weeks old, adoption fees for her babies are not yet decided but they will be described as domestic kittens. I expect adoption to be £75 - £80 neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed, flea treated and with the microchip there is also 4 weeks free petplan insurance, of course 3 vet health checks included in this adoption.


----------



## muffin789

we love bsh's said:


> Ooh how nice will it be for mum cat to come to live with you when shes ready with ...one of her babies





danniandnala said:


> Well done you. .and as wlb said maybe with a baby ;-) xx


Hahaha, I wish!!!!

I am still hugely excited to have Libby coming to me, and am more than happy to wait  I'm sure that Pudds will adapt well, and they'll be great together.

But I think adding a kitten to the brood might just be a bit much, as dearly as I'd love to. I'm already asking a lot of Pudds to get her to accept a new girl, and after the time it took her to settle when she first came to me the last thing I want to do is stress her out. I'd also be concerned that having three cats in a 2 bed flat may well just overdo it a little.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a very willing slave and would fall head over heels for the kittens, but I think it's only responsible to do my best to make the right decisions for the cats concerned.

I'll be thinking of her every step of the way!!


----------



## crispycat

merlin how lovely of u to wait - i know it must be hard if u are anywhere near as impatient as me lol!! The great thing is they are in the best hands possible I'm sure she will love u and devon(we folk here are nice )


----------



## oliviarussian

What a roller coaster of a thread!!!! hmy:


----------



## catcoonz

updated pics. xx


----------



## muffin789

Awww she's lovely  I'm a happy slave - more pics is always a good thing!!

Thanks CC, you've made my day! xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Update on Libby.

She is suffering with her pregnancy and had another vet check today, she will be fine so please dont worry. She is now on 5 days of synulox plus sensitive food then we will re-access her but we think her kittens maybe born by this time.

I have some good news, one of the vets has asked if she can rehome one of libby's kittens, this i am very honoured. We have agreed that all food, vet treatment for Libby, microchip and vaccination for Libby and her kittens will be free of charge. I am amazed with this very kind gesture so obviously the vet has first choice on the kittens.

If Libby has 3 kittens we will only need to rehome 1 as i have a pf member eagarly awaiting news. If she has 4 kittens then 2 will be needing homes.

I will keep you all updated on Libby but i may not be on line much over the next few days as im caring for her.

Can hear you all saying thank god catcoonz is leaving us alone for a few days lol. dont worry i will be back to annoy you all very soon.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> Update on Libby.
> 
> She is suffering with her pregnancy and had another vet check today, she will be fine so please dont worry. She is now on 5 days of synulox plus sensitive food then we will re-access her but we think her kittens maybe born by this time.
> 
> I have some good news, one of the vets has asked if she can rehome one of libby's kittens, this i am very honoured. We have agreed that all food, vet treatment for Libby, microchip and vaccination for Libby and her kittens will be free of charge. I am amazed with this very kind gesture so obviously the vet has first choice on the kittens.
> 
> If Libby has 3 kittens we will only need to rehome 1 as i have a pf member eagarly awaiting news. If she has 4 kittens then 2 will be needing homes.
> 
> I will keep you all updated on Libby but i may not be on line much over the next few days as im caring for her.
> 
> Can hear you all saying thank god catcoonz is leaving us alone for a few days lol. dont worry i will be back to annoy you all very soon.


Omg what a kind vet although I'd do anything for one of libbys kittens ...

Hope she's ok soon and the birth goes smooth...

If you have to leave us don't leave for long xxx


----------



## fierceabby

Fingers, paws and bunny feet all crossed for a safe labour for Libby. Thanks CC for looking after her - keep us posted xxxx


----------



## muffin789

I think CC's vet is amazing!!! What a lovely gesture :thumbsup:

I'll be putting the adoption fee towards some supplies for Grace Haven, in the hope that it'll go some small way to saying thanks to CC for all the love and care she's given Libby.

Really hoping Libby's pregnancy continues smoothly, and it's all fingers and paws crossed here for both her and CC


----------



## catcoonz

Dont worry, Libby has the best vets on standby for her who will be here to help deliver kittens, Libby is priority and receiving great care. xxx

Thankyou Muffin for donating to the rescue cats and kittens, this is very kind of you. xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

danniandnala said:


> ive been annoying the lady where my babies are lol xx


No u haven't  xxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update:

Libby is now in my bedroom caged and on a drip for fluids, she will be taken off fluids tomorrow afternoon, kittens are active which is a good sign and Libby will be fine, we are just helping her for the last week of pregnancy which has proven to have taken its toll on Libby.

If anybody needs to contact me Cats Galore has my mobile number as i doubt i will be back online again for awhile.

Paws crossed for happy kittens born soon but most important Libby. xx


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Libby is now in my bedroom caged and on a drip for fluids, she will be taken off fluids tomorrow afternoon, kittens are active which is a good sign and Libby will be fine, we are just helping her for the last week of pregnancy which has proven to have taken its toll on Libby.
> 
> If anybody needs to contact me Cats Galore has my mobile number as i doubt i will be back online again for awhile.
> 
> Paws crossed for happy kittens born soon but most important Libby. xx


wishing Libby all the best. hopefully she will be well very soon xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## colliemerles

_fingers toes and paws crossed here for Libby and the kittens xxxxxxxx_


----------



## danniandnala

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> No u haven't  xxxxxxxx


Aw thank you xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Libby is now in my bedroom caged and on a drip for fluids, she will be taken off fluids tomorrow afternoon, kittens are active which is a good sign and Libby will be fine, we are just helping her for the last week of pregnancy which has proven to have taken its toll on Libby.
> 
> If anybody needs to contact me Cats Galore has my mobile number as i doubt i will be back online again for awhile.
> 
> Paws crossed for happy kittens born soon but most important Libby. xx


Absolutely everything crossed that can be crossed, here, for her and the little ones. Poor girlie, I'll have to make up for it with extra cuddles and pizza when I can!!! Thanks for everything you're doing for her, CC - you're all in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## sarahecp

Keeping everything crossed that all goes well for Libby and her kittens xx


----------



## catcoonz

Libby is doing well again, belly dropped so maybe kittens soon.


----------



## catcoonz

What a night.
RIP 4 Tiny babies xxxxx

First 2 babies was stillborn and tiny, the 3rd kitten was alive but was so much smaller and had some black stuff coming out of its mouth, we dont know what this was, could be dead tissue matter.
Anyway, ive failed Libby right at the time i was meant to help her, Libby got quite poorly and had alot of black stuff coming from her, the same as the 3rd kitten had so i phoned the vet, only to be told their are emergencies and it would be quicker for me to take her in.

What happened next is my fault and i now have to live with this and this could have been prevented had i waited an hour. Driving down the dual carriageway at 3.20am i didnt realise Libby had had another kitten, when i got parked outside the vet i found it, Libby had done the cord but she hadnt done the sac surrounding the kitten, had i known and pulled over this kitten would be alive and well today but since i didnt this kitten died still in the sac.

My thoughts were so much concentrated on Libby surviving as she has been very poorly the last week that this kitten is lost.

There was no hope for the first 3 kittens, far too small but the last kitten born was the right size to make it.

Im so sorry i have failed Libby and her babies, now i have the guilt to live with. Libby on the other hand is better this morning, she doesnt appear to be stressed with the loss. Vet check is Libby is now ok and can be spayed next week.


----------



## j4nfr4n

so sorry for the loss you have had. concentrate on getting Libby well again and don't blame yourself for any of this you have done your very best for both Libby and her babies and we know you will carry on the wonderful work that you do freely.

run free little babies enjoy the life that you are now livingxx

big hugs for both you and Libby CC xx


----------



## fierceabby

Aaawww CC do not beat yourself up, you did your very best by Libby and she would probably not be here if you had left her where she was.
With everything that happened in the small hours, any of us would have gone for the vet - I don't think you made a hasty or incorrect decision. Libby will get stronger now - I truly think you saved her life, she had been through a lot and I don't think you could have done more xxx


----------



## cats galore

oh CC how awful for you and Libby. you have done the very best anyone could have done for her. to start with you saved her from that dreadful place and abby bought her to safety to you. ever since you have done everything in your power to look after her, but sadly it appears these babies were never meant for this world. they are now in a safer, kinder place where no-one can ever harm them. Libby will go from strength to strength now and will look forward to a fantastic forever home with no chance of ever going through this again - and all because you care so much. don't for one minute blame yourself for the last kitten dying. you were heading off to get help which any responsible person would have done. it may well be that Libby realised there was a problem and that is why she didn't get the kitten out of the sac. Libby will be eternally grateful for your help, and so will every one of your supporters. you take care of yourself now too, you need to be strong enough to deal with these sad times and also to be able to look after the other cats in your care. you know where i am if you need to talk xxx
RIP little babies - run free from harms way at the bridge xx


----------



## muffin789

Oh CC I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a stressful night with poor Libby. Pls don't blame yourself - I think others are right and the kittens just weren't meant to be  The main thing is that Libby is well, and I'm optimistic she'll be happy with me and Pudds.

I'm stuck at work all day, but will msg properly thus evening. You're both in my thoughts - RIP little ones xxxx


----------



## spid

YOu did your best CC and that is all anyone or any cat can ask - you aren't superhuman, you can't be expected to know everything and do everything all at the same time. YOu did what you thought was best - hindsight can be a tortuous thing, don't be sad for your actions. Libby is well and safe and that's what matters.


----------



## GingerJasper

Awww thats an awful thing to happen to you both but bear in mind that Libby has had you with her every step of the way looking after her in a way that would not have experienced had she not been with you. Would her previous owners have tried to take her to an emergency vet at 3.20am i dont think so. She will now go from strength to strength with your care and love. Then she will go to a lovely home with Muffin and Pudds to play with.

You haven't done anything wrong in anyones eyes on here or either with Libby. They may not have been meant for this world and can now play at the bridge in no pain or discomfort.


----------



## crispycat

so very sorry to hear this - i know nothing we have to say will make it any better for u in this moment but in time u will realise u did ur best by her and thats all u can do - given the choices at the time.

What is meant to be will be and right now Libby needs u more than anything else - and she is lucky to have you.

gentle hugs to u both xxxx


----------



## colliemerles

_Sending you a great big hug CC. We all know you done your best for Libby, as you do ALL the cats that come into your care. We all admire you,and are all here to support you. 
R I P little ones xxxx_


----------



## muffin789

CC, after my poor attempt to post earlier while I was stuck at work, I wanted to say that I know Libby's had the best care she could have have ever had over the last few weeks, and everything you've done for her has probably saved her life.

I know it's been a real rollercoaster, what with the earlier aborted kitten, then her being so poorly last week, and last night must have been a horrendous experience for you. But you have not in any way shape or form let Libby down - please don't think you have for a minute!! If you hadn't taken her in when you did, things would undoubtedly have been far worse for her.

You're a real inspiration, CC, and Libby couldn't have had anyone better fighting her corner for her.

Big hugs to you and Libby xxxxx


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> What a night.
> RIP 4 Tiny babies xxxxx
> 
> First 2 babies was stillborn and tiny, the 3rd kitten was alive but was so much smaller and had some black stuff coming out of its mouth, we dont know what this was, could be dead tissue matter.
> Anyway, ive failed Libby right at the time i was meant to help her, Libby got quite poorly and had alot of black stuff coming from her, the same as the 3rd kitten had so i phoned the vet, only to be told their are emergencies and it would be quicker for me to take her in.
> 
> What happened next is my fault and i now have to live with this and this could have been prevented had i waited an hour. Driving down the dual carriageway at 3.20am i didnt realise Libby had had another kitten, when i got parked outside the vet i found it, Libby had done the cord but she hadnt done the sac surrounding the kitten, had i known and pulled over this kitten would be alive and well today but since i didnt this kitten died still in the sac.
> 
> My thoughts were so much concentrated on Libby surviving as she has been very poorly the last week that this kitten is lost.
> 
> There was no hope for the first 3 kittens, far too small but the last kitten born was the right size to make it.
> 
> Im so sorry i have failed Libby and her babies, now i have the guilt to live with. Libby on the other hand is better this morning, she doesnt appear to be stressed with the loss. Vet check is Libby is now ok and can be spayed next week.


Oh cc ((hugs))..YOU have not let anyone down doubt you ever have or ever will!!...you've done your best for Libby far better then she's ever had...Libby is better now and that's what you need to concentrate on....really hope you feel better soon....it just wasn't ment to be hope you see that Xx


----------



## moggiemum

CC just to say ,thinking of u and libby, i think you have saved libbys life ,so sad about the kitts ,r i p , but now u need to take good care of yourself, u do so much , i know you just keep on going and u are needed, i hope u take time to think of yourself too , take care x


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou, both myself and Libby have had a snuggle day today, we have both been lazy.
Glad to know Libby doesnt like pizza anymore bless her and her poorly tummy has now cleared up, she is so much brighter and happier she is like a different cat, wish hindsight had told me not to continue with this pregnancy after the 2 aborted kittens then Libby wouldnt have gone through this.
The guilt will always be with me, each kitten born could have been a life but sadly not to be.
Libby is now booked for spaying on 10th june, she will then be ready for her new home from 21st june.
I dont regret taking Libby and we now have a special bond at least she wont ever need to go through this again.

Myself and the vets was surprised she had gone into labour as i never saw any kitten movement, we all expected wednesday at the very earliest, so nobody was prepared.

The vet was going to have one of Libby's kittens and all vet treatment was to be free of charge, thankfully the vet is still honouring the free treatment for Libby for which i am very greatful for.


----------



## muffin789

Your vet really is amazing! What a lovely thing to do.

CC, please don't beat yourself up over what "could" have been done and what "might" have happened - no-one is able to predict these things, and looking at them with hindsight can just eat you up.

Without a doubt, you saved Libby's life, and knowing she's a cat who'll never experience a possibly complicated pregnancy again is a hugely positive thing - she'll be happy and well-loved for the rest of her life!

I'm glad she's had you to snuggle with - she's a very lucky girl!! If I can measure up half as well, I;'ll be a very content slave! xxx


----------



## catcoonz

If i sneak up on Libby and make myself small she wont notice me trying to pinch her breakfast.
Photo taken just now to show Muffin her beautiful Libby is doing well.


----------



## merlin12

por Little one, she now has a life of happiness to look forward to.


----------



## muffin789

Awww she's looking well  Is that Cassie sneaking up on her, or one of your own cats CC? Looks as if Libbs is a lovely little softie!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## catcoonz

Thats Blitzy my own girl, Libby has had blood tests all negative so its safe to introduce to my own cats. xx


----------



## muffin789

Haha, Libbs definitely has her feet under the table !!

I've told my boss about the time I want off so I can collect Libby and get her settled in, and should have my leave authorised by the end of the week 

I'll be doing a nice big food order this weekend, so I can start building up a good store to keep Libby and Pudds happy :001_smile:Also plan to clear my car out a bit as it's so full of junk it must add a heck of a lot to the weight :glare: - starting the countdown now, and I'm getting just a little over excited!! :crazy:


----------



## catcoonz

Time will go quick for me but slow for you, spay is 10th june and Libby is gaining weight nicely, shame she eats Go Cat biscuits but better than pizza.


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum

Oh gosh just read all this thread, what a rollercoaster u have been through CC. You have done an amazing job looking after Libby and what happened to the kittens was out of your power. Libby is a very lucky girl to have received the care that she has, if she wasn't with you who knows what might of happened!
You have done an amazing job for her!

xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou, Libby gave me a scare aswell but im glad she has recovered and has a wonderful home waiting for her. xx


----------



## catcoonz

For my new mummy Muffin and my friend Pudds, now this is how to play with a kickeroo:

1. Flick kickeroo onto your tummy.

2. Then give it cuddles before biting.

3. Give little headbutts to be kind after killing it.

4. Then show mummy you are a pretty good girl.


----------



## muffin789

Oh, she is just so adorable!!! I am a very lucky slave!

Thank you so much for these CC, they've made my week!! 

Also got a new toy to add to the shopping list! Do I get them one each, or will they share?? Hmmm....


----------



## catcoonz

Libby will happily share after she has finished playing with it. xxx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Libby will happily share after she has finished playing with it. xxx


Hehe bless her!! I suspect Pudds might feel a wee bit left out if she doesn't have one of her own, and I certainly don't want that!! xx


----------



## catcoonz

Dont worry, Libby has a new kickeroo for Pudds to play with. xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry, Libby has a new kickeroo for Pudds to play with. xx


Awww, that's a lovely thought, but please make use of it for one of the other rescues - I've just ordered one for Pudds, to go into the box of goodies I'm keeping for Libby's arrival  It's going to be like Christmas here - heaven knows how I've managed to get it all in cupboards!!! xx


----------



## catcoonz

More photo's of Libby, she goes in for her spay monday.


----------



## muffin789

You snuck those in, CC!!! 

I know I say it every time you post pics, but I think she's totally scrummy!!! :001_wub: And her tail makes me smile!!

Hoping the cat pole my Dad and I built a few weeks ago (wich Pudds hasn't shown so much as a whisker of interest in) might get some use in the not too distant future!!!


----------



## muffin789

We'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed here that all goes well for Libbs on Monday  Can't wait to bring her home! xx


----------



## catcoonz

The palm tree cat scratcher was a kind donation from a pf member , Libby loves it.

Spaying, im trying not to worry and my vet is very good so she is in safe hands. Spay was timed right as she was in season 4 days ago and gosh can Libby howl when in season, she is much louder than 3 of my queens together.


----------



## muffin789

What a lovely donation  Glad it's kept Libby amused, and hope it makes lots of other rescues happy too!

Sounds like the spay's been timed perfectly, and I'm glad she's going to be in the fab care of you and your vet - couldn't be anywhere better!! xx


----------



## catcoonz

Libby goes in 9am monday for a health check then if alls well, which it will be as she is fine i will get a call around 1pm once she has woken up then collect her at 3pm.

She has a new bed and vet bedding in, hoping for glue instead of stitches and no collar but being shorthair not sure if this is possible yet.

Will keep you all updated monday but my vet was great spaying Angel who was very skinny so Libby should be fine.


----------

